# Kopfhörer?



## Trick17 (13. August 2007)

Also, Folgendes : Ich habe den Mixer "Behringer Xenyx 802" und das Aufnahmeprogramm "Samplitude v8".
Ich möchte nun die Kopfhörer so kunfigurieren das ich den Ton von der Instrumental-Spur höre und gleichzeitig auch meine Stimme höre.
Chich kabel (weiß) --> Input (weiß)
Chich kabel (rot) --> Output (rot)
Das Rote Chinchkabel dann noch in den Rosa-Microfonanschluss am PC
Und das weiße Chinchkabel in den Grünen-Anschluss in der Soundkarte am PC
Wenn ich dann auf einer neuen Spur aufnehme hab ich das Instrumental ganz "abgehackt" auf der Rec-Spur.
Wie kann ich das ändern


----------



## The_Maegges (13. August 2007)

Wenn ich dein Problem jetzt richtig verstanden habe, schickst du den Line-Out deines PC's an das Mischpult an dem auch dein Mikrofon hängt.

Das Mischpult gibt die Summe aller Eingänge an den Output ab, damit auch das Instrumental.

Ich würde sagen, versuche mal Folgendes:

Entferne den Line-Out deines Rechners vom Mischpult und hänge da deinen Kopfhörer dran oder deine PC Boxen.
Öffne den Windows-Mixer für die Wiedergabe und schau mal, ob unter "Mikrofon" der Ton aktiviert ist (falls er es nicht ist, anschalten).
Ich würde dir übrigens empfehlen, das Mischpult an den Line-In deines Rechners anzuschliessen, da der LineIn Stereosignale aufnehmen kann, was der Mic-In nicht tut (der ist afaik Mono) (dann auch nachsehen, ob die Wiedergabe für den Line-In aktiv ist).

Wenn du nun ins Mikro sprichst, solltest du das, was du einsprichst über den Kopfhörer oder deine PC-Boxen hören.

Wenn du jetzt dein Instrumental abspielst und dazu singst, wird nur das Signal vom Mischpult (also das Mikrofon) aufgenommen.


----------



## Trick17 (13. August 2007)

Danke,erstaml für deine ausfürliche Beschreibung!

ABER Meine Soundkarte hat 3 Anschlüsse, einen Grünen, einen Pinken und in der Mitte einen Blauen welcher ist jetzt Line-In und welcher Line-Out

EDIT1 : sry, ich hab nicht geguckt ob Line-In an ist. Jetzt kann ich über den Blauen Anschluss aufnehmen höre meine eigene Stimme aber nicht.

EDIT2 : Die Aufnahme-Spur ist jetzt auch ganz komisch nur oben sind jetzt Ton-Wellen woran liegt das denn jetzt wieder?


----------



## The_Maegges (13. August 2007)

Grün = Line Out (Daran steckt man in der Regel Lautsprecherboxen)
Blau = Line In (Stereoeingang)
Pink = Mic In (Eingang für Mikrofone, i.d.R. mit 3,5 mm Stecker, Mono)

@Signal:
Das liegt daran, dass dein Mikrofon vermutlich ein Monosignal von sich gibt.
Der Line-In nimmt ein Stereosignal auf, daher ist einer der beiden Stereokanäle stumm, weil nichts darauf aufgenommen wurde.
Wenn du die Aufnahme als "MONO" deklarierst, bekommst du nur eine Spur in der Aufnahme, die dann mit deinem Signal "gefüllt" ist.

Es gibt in Windows zwei Mixer:
Einen für "Aufnahme" und einen für "Wiedergabe".

Wenn du ein Signal auf einem Kanal aufnehmen kannst, dann ist er im Aufnahmemixer aktiv gestellt.
Um das Signal aber zu hören, sobald es an diesem Eingang ankommt, muss er im Wiedergabemixer aktiv gestellt werden.

Schau dazu mal unter Start -> Einstellungen -> Systemsteuerung -> Sounds und Audiogeräte unter dem Registerreiter "Audio" nach.

Dort ist ein Gerät für die Wiedergabe wählbar und eines für die Aufnahme.
Das ist normalerweise deine Soundkarte.
Wenn du bei Aufnahme oder Wiedergabe auf "Lautstärke" klickst, öffnest du den Mixer für den jeweiligen Modus.

Gegebenenfalls kannst du auch in der Treibersoftware deiner Soundkarte entsprechende Einstellungen tätigen.


----------



## Trick17 (13. August 2007)

Als ich noch über den Pinken-Anschluss aufgenommen habe hatte ich aber doch auch 2 Ton-Wellen

Mit dem Kopfhörer höre ich am mischpult jetzt noch sound von Microfon aber wenn ich ihn an den PC anschließe höre ich weder meine Stimme noch irgendetwas anderes. Warum?


----------



## The_Maegges (13. August 2007)

Das kann daran liegen, dass das Mono-Signal vom Mic In automatisch verdoppelt wird.

Dass du mit dem Kopfhörer am Mischpult nur das Signal vom Mikro hörst, ist logisch, da ja nix andres dran hängt.
Das mit dem PC verstehe ich grad nicht so ganz.
Wenn du den Line In bei Wiedergabe aktiv hast, solltest du das Mikrosignal hören.

Um mir deine Situation besser vorstellen zu können, bräuchte ich mal ein paar Antworten von dir:

1. Der Kopfhörer ist am PC (oder den PC Lautsprechern) angeschlossen und zwar am Line Out.
Der Output des Mischpults ist am Line In angeschlossen.
Sehe ich das so richtig? (Falls nicht, beschreibe bitte mal, wie das momentan verkabelt ist)

2. Mit welcher Software nimmst du auf? (Hat sich erledigt, hab das im ersten Post überlesen) Womit spielst du dein Instrumental ab?

3. Was für eine Soundkarte hast du?

4. Ist der Line In im Aufnahme- und im Wiedergabemixer aktiv geschaltet und sind die Schieberegler in beiden Mixern oben?

*// EDIT*

Hab mir grad nochmal dein Mischpult en Detail angesehen.
Was theoretisch auf klappen sollte, wäre wenn du den Output deines PC's an die CD/Tape Inputs deines Mischers hängst. 
Achte dann aber darauf, dass du "CD/Tape to Mix" deaktivierst, damit nur das Mikrofonsignal aufgenommen wird.


----------



## Trick17 (14. August 2007)

sry, aber ich weiß jetzt auch nicht weiter weil ich habe noch Kopfhörer die ich nicht benutze weil das Kabel zu kurz ist.
Bei denen funktionierts aber einwandfrei.Vielleicht braucht der Kopfhörer von dem ich rede ja Phantomspeisung weil das am Mixer ja immer an ist.
Wenn ich "PHANTOM" ausmache geht ja aber das Mic nicht mehr

Deswegen bin ich ganz verwirrt


----------



## The_Maegges (14. August 2007)

Das ein Kopfhörer Phantomspeisung braucht wäre mir neu.
Aber das Mikrofon braucht sie offensichtlich.
Es gibt Mikrofone, die Phantomspeisung benötigen und welche, die ohne laufen.
Wenn ein Mikrofon, das Phantomspeisung benötigt, keine bekommt, dann funktioniert es nicht, so wie deins.


----------



## Trick17 (14. August 2007)

Wat funktioniert mein Kopfhörer dann am mischpult, aber mit dem Problem wie oben beschrieben und am PC nicht? Weil die Kopfhörer mit kurzem Kabel gehen ja auch aber die Kopfhörer sind auch schon älter als ich ^^
Denk mal die haben auch schon einen Schaden ^^


----------

